# Flat bran muffins



## bev (Feb 2, 2005)

What is the secret to high muffin tops when baking bran muffins? I use buttermilk in my recipe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Bev - I don't have the answer off the top of my head but will check Shirley Coriher when I get home.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

You can tell if you've used an appropriately _light hand_ in mixing the batter by looking at the tops of baked muffins: Ideally, the crust has an irregular, pebbled appearance and the shape is gently rounded. Muffins that are smooth & sharply peaked are likely tough & full of narrow "tunnels" as a result of _overmixing_.

A standard formula for a tender-crumbed muffin is two parts flour :: one part liquid ingredients.

Fill the cups about three-quarters full for thin batters; level with the top of the plaque for thick batters. Too much batter in the cup will cause overflow during baking, rendering an uneven shape in the baked product. Also, an oven that is too hot will produce a nonsymmetrical shape, with the sides of the muffin extending up out of the cup. (In this case, decrease the temp. by 25°.) The top of the breads ought to have a dry appearance.

I would say that, if you need to chill the batter, ONE DAY is the max! Otherwise, the flour will "break down" and baking results will be noticeably less that optimal.


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

You mentioned buttermilk, we have always used skim milk along with strictly egg whites. We always incorporate the ingredients at a slow speed using a paddle -- never too long though.

The other ingredients include: bran, all-purpose flour, baking soda, salt, nutmeg, cinnamon molasses, honey, brown sugar, pineapple, carrots, and golden raisins. If you are interested in the exact recipe I will get it for you.

Bill


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I assume your buttermilk is accompanied by baking SODA, and not baking powder. Soda reacts with acidic ingredients, such as buttermilk.


----------



## lavender (Sep 22, 2004)

Bill H~

I'd love your bran muffin recipe! I've never been able to find a good one and yours sounds chock full of good things. Thanks in advance.


----------

